# Walking sticks



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I've decided to "stick" to making only walking sticks (longer than canes but shorter than hiking sticks) from now on mostly because I relate to them best. I don't need a cane (yet thankfully) and am purdy much done with taking hiking trails at my age. I walk 2 miles everyday along the city lake and take a walking stick with me just in case I stumble or need to keep some unleashed dog at bay. Yes it happens.
I'm about to finish 4 of my latest if my left hand will cooperate enough and will post some pics soon.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing them, Valky. 

I tend to lean more towards cane making since they're easier to mail.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I've only mailed one (Kansas to Rhode Island) but it was costly. Worth it however, he was happy with it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It'll be even more so now; the post office apparently instituted a "length fee" earlier this year. An extra $15.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

I'm carving mostly Sticks/Staffs , time-consuming which is good and the vertical grip feels better to me. Doing a celtic basket weave on a white walnut , there pin straight , no splits and very light in color . Don't see much grain lines , will probably use a Golden Oak Minwax oil stain finish off with a Minwax wipe on poly. Just love to carve , I go into another world where time flies. Hours feel like minutes. Be Well All.
Chris


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

dww2 said:


> It'll be even more so now; the post office apparently instituted a "length fee" earlier this year. An extra $15.


It pretty much doubled the cost of shipping canes for me. I changed from "free" shipping to customer pays shipping because of it. I can't afford to take it in the shorts while the PO rakes it in at my expense.
I just started using Pirateship.com. It's a shipping service that gives discounted rates for USPS and UPS. It should save a buck or two on shipping costs.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

The wife and I went to the Air Force Appreciation Day Event today at McConnell AFB
(once every 4 years)
I expected we would have to walk at least a mile or so from where we parked so took along my
trusty *walking stick*. When we got to the security gate I was told I could not enter
with my stick unless I had a medical handicap card. 🙄 
So rather than rendering my stick to the disposal barrel I walked back the mile to put it in my truck! 
Worth it all however! The Thunderbirds can put on quite a show as do the many other aerial events.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow...Glad you got to see the show, Valky. I'm pretty sure that my response would have included directions on where to go and what to do when they got there.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, where to go and what to do was purdy much off the original schedule but we somehow managed.
We were told to expect a leaving time of an hour plus but we got out in around in 20 minutes then headed to Applebee's for supper. It turned out to be a good day all around!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Walking along the lake this morning and came by an acquaintance that I meet several times a month on the walkway.
He noticed my walking stick was different this time and asked if I had one for each day. I told him my hobby was making them and I had at least a dozen or more in my cache. He's 82 and said he wants one. I invited him over to pick one out, I told him no charge of course so hopefully he'll come by. He lives just a couple blocks away. 
My daughter says I should price them and put them in the local market store but I hesitate because then it becomes a business and no longer a leisurely hobby. 🙄


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It will only be a business if you let it be. You don't have a boss telling you what, when and how many to make. You could charge a set price for everything you make with no consideration for the time and materials. 

Think of it as a hobby which helps pay for itself. You still get the satisfaction of artistic expression with the bonus of an occasional bit of folding money finding its way into your pocket.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

I like carving walking sticks , I made a walking cane for a friend who had problems with balance , she wanted butterflies if possible so butterflies it was , added a few vines and flowers. She loved it , it took me over a month and the pleasure l got from her loving the cane was better then making a sale. Family members always say I should them . I do it for the joy of carving a piece of wood and getting that wow factor. I'm still working on a stick with a Celtic cross , basket weave and at the bottom the type of leaves of the wood . The wood or tree is called the Tree of Heaven , it's a very white wood , easy to carve doesn't stain well better off using , poly , shellac or oil . Looks better in the natural state..


----------

